# how do i fix the text size on my asus laptop



## z_dlanor (Jul 13, 2010)

1) alright so, i tried to change the text size on the laptop to an appropriate size, so i changed it to medium size in the personalization settings. the icons and some of the words i see on my laptop would adjust to that size, but everything else, such as my aim window would be so tiny. all the words in my aim window and itunes window and limewire are so tiny for some reason, so i decided to adjust the text size to large, same thing happens, the icons and some of the words would get bigger, but my aim window and itunes and limwire would remain really small. how do i fix this? not everything on my desktop is adapting to the text size adjustment?

2) when i go to some webpages when i go web browsing, all the words would be small and the whole page is kinda squished in to the center of the page. i would always have to press ctr++ to zoom in. facebook is pretty normal, youtube normal, but on a lot of webpages, i would have to zoom in. why does this happen on my laptop. how do i fix this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Windows doesn't have a "universal" control of text sizes across all applications. Each application manages it's text size individually, and some that are based on common dialogs don't have any sizing options.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

If cookies are enabled on your computer, once you zoom in a website it will stay that way as long as the cookies to that website have not expired. I visit certain websites every day and once zoomed in it remains the same size each time I visit.

As far as the programs on your computer, if they do not provide a way to change font size, I don't know how you would make it bigger. Hope you find a solution for that.


----------

